# Castrating a 5 month old pig...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Can this be done? My friend (a city friend) has a miniture pot-bellied pig named Winston  He's 5 months old now and is mounting everything, tearing things up, etc. They've never had a pig before. I've never had a pig before. They've been calling vets for a couple of months (cat & dog vets) and none will touch him. I called my farm vet and am waiting on a call back.

I took a trip to the feedstore this morning and asked the woman who runs it if she knows anyone and she told me that it's very dangerous to do now. That they usually don't survive. I've never seen a pig close up. I thought they had external plumbing (like a dog.) 

I wanted to check here because the feedstore woman is just one person and she might be wrong. Can a pig be castrated at 5 months? Is it very dangerous for the pig?

Thanks very much.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

They casterate 300 plus pound boars . but make sure the person knows what he is doing..


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh good! Thanks, James. I'll let her know and keep looking for someone to do it.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

If you try to do this use a squeeze shoot and several people. This is a risky proposition. You're going to ---- him off in a major way. He has teeth and is very strong. If this is a pet I would strongly suggest having a vet do it. The pig may well remember who did the deed and not be too pleased with them.


----------



## makizoo (Jul 6, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> Can this be done? My friend (a city friend) has a miniture pot-bellied pig named Winston  ... They've been calling vets for a couple of months (cat & dog vets) and none will touch him. I called my farm vet and am waiting on a call back.


Yes, It can be done, but............
at 5 months old a PBP is sexually mature, as your friend has realized. The nerves and blood vessels to the testicles are now fully developed. Castration at this age will require anesthesia, an experienced veterinarian, or surgeon, and post operative analgesics and likely antibiotics. If your friend wants to keep this pig around, keep looking for a vet.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I helped a freind cut about 30 that weighed around 180 lbs. Used a hog snooter, pipe with a cable loop around the nose. Cut em with the pig standing. Cords are tough to pull when they are that big. They swelled up quite a bit and stiff for a couple of days, all survived.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Castrating a pot belly is not the same as a feeder pig. A lot of pot belly boars have an open inguinal ring. This is the passage between the abdomen and the scrotal sack that is supposed to close once the testicles drop. If it is open, and a PBP is castrated like a regular hog you run the risk of his intestines or other abdominal contents coming out through the ring. It is recommended that the PBPs be castrated under anesthesia so the ring can be sewn shut if needed.


----------

